
Why I'm Posting Bail Money for Julian Assange (by Michael Moore) - jaybol
http://www.michaelmoore.com/words/mike-friends-blog/why-im-posting-bail-money
======
DupDetector
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2004060> \- killed - 6 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2003989> \- huffingtonpost.com

